# Undead/zombie Imperial Guard/Space Marines



## youth (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of making an army of dead imperial guard/space marines. If anyone has played the zombie mission at the end of call of duty 5, this is where i got my idea from. They will use guns of course, but maybe only if they are within 12 inches of a chaos sorcerer or rogue psykers. This raises an interesting image: undead/zombie ogryn :biggrin:


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Sounds realy nice but this is not fluff:victory:move to ongoing projects?


----------

